# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kerkoj antarin e forumit shqiptar

## EuroStar1

*Kerkoni antaret/shoket-shoqet e forumit shqiptar qe ju mungojne ne diskutimet e perditshme*

Kerkoj antarin e forumit shqiptar me emrin Dalan.

Ku je Dalan ?

C'me kujton filmin me nen pashakon kur i therret te birit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## USA NR1

Kerkoj Illyrian Rex-in

kthejam kalin more  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## baaroar

> *Kerkoni antaret/shoket-shoqet e forumit shqiptar qe ju mungojne ne diskutimet e perditshme*
> 
> Kerkoj antarin e forumit shqiptar me emrin Dalan.
> 
> Ku je Dalan ?
> 
> C'me kujton filmin me nen pashakon kur i therret te birit


Fati i emrit të Dalanit në FSh ishte i njëjtë me atë të personazhit të filmit.
Kjo ishte sa për emrin, për dijeni.

Sa për mungesën, kam qenë i ngarkuar me "mision përtej detit"...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nete

Kerkoj Rina87 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dar_di

Kjo temë e hapur në këtë nënforum është në kundërshtim me natyrën dhe rregulloren që udhëzon mbarëvajtjen e tij.
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=89608

Për të mos i rënë sopatë, po ju udhëzoj vazhdimin e interesimit tuaj në këtë temë:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=125678

Shpresojmë në mirëkuptim!

Dar_di

----------

